# MotoGP Austin



## dbuono1865 (May 17, 2013)

Tyring to make my first post here. These are some photos from MotoGP in Austin.

More can be found at www.buonophotography.com/motogp

Let me know what you think.


----------



## kaihp (May 17, 2013)

Very nice pictures, especially with one of Marc Marquez elbow-scraping.


----------



## ECRoyce (May 17, 2013)

LIKE! First one is my favorite of what you posted, and the hard lean is good too.

Can't wait to get back there in November (not accredited) for F1.


----------



## risc32 (May 17, 2013)

nice! marc sure is something.


----------

